# Help! Python 'can't' work with new pull out handle faucet?



## heartsx2

Hi everyone,

I recently upgraded my kitchen sink with a Moen Faucet, it has a pull out handle (model #CA87316CSL) and the standard Python adapter does not fit on the new style faucet.

This style of faucet is becoming very common (at least from local stores like Home Depot and Menards). Does anyone know what I can do to make it fit the new faucet?

The bathroom sink isn't an option because the python adapter assembly won't fit vertically in the sink. The outside hose doesn't have hot water. I don't know what to do.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## krfhsf

I would use the outside for now till you get a plan. It's summer so you should have time. You should not need hot water now but I could be wrong because I live down south. I have the same faucet and a python is not a option on that faucet. You have time to figure something out on the bathroom faucet. Good luck.


----------



## RyanR

You might be able to kludge something together (90* angle) in the plumbing department to make the bathroom work.

Our kitchen sink is the pull out kind... no threads for anything. My solution is to put a bucket in the sink, put a pump in the bucket, turn on the sink, and then pump water to the tanks.

-Ryan


----------



## squiggly

I had the same problem with my moen. Had to replace it


----------



## noddy

Hook it up to the shower (remove the showerhead every time you do a w/c)
Or, take back the new faucet and get one that just has a pull out vegatable sprayer on the side.


----------



## heartsx2

Thank you for the suggestions! I'm going to try the shower first, I'm thinking that might really work. If not, I'll move on through the options. Thanks again!


----------



## bostonjon

looks like Python will have to get busy and figure something out!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## walleye

I use the bathroom sink. I added 3' of hose at the beginning. I run the syphon part into the tub. Don't have to worry about flooding sink. Plus, the fish water isn't running in the small sink smelling it up. The tub is easier to clean up.


----------



## R-DUB

Do you have a floor drain in your basement? If so I would assume that you have a laudry area in the same place. Hook up to your hot/cold with a short length of garden hose, then attach that to your python. You can buy "Y" fitting for both hot and cold. This way you could also keep your washing machine hooked up all the time. And just bring out the hose during water changes. Hope this helps.


----------



## tokyo

What I did was use one of those quick release attachments in my shower. You take your shower head off, then screw on the quick release attachment, then screw your shower head onto the quick release.

What it does is give you a spray hose, similar to the ones you find in your kitchen sink("vegetable sprayer"), that can be attached and removed easily. When its attached all the water flow will be directed to the sprayer, when you remove it the water flow will return to your shower head. They are pretty cheap, I got mine from HD for something like $12.

Of course, the sprayer doesn't have threads to attach your python to. So what you have to do is cut off the sprayer and attach a hose connection that will allow you to use the thread you want. I had to use a few different adapters to build up to the hose connection I needed.

Heres a couple pics of what mine looks like. I'm just using a hose with a "Y" connector to siphon my water instead of a python, but the concept will be the same.

Quick release:









Hose attachment and thread adapters:


----------



## John27

Danco and Ace both make aerator to garden hose adapters, both are available at Ace Hardware, just unscrew your aerator, bring it in, and they will match you up with one that hooks to the end, then when you do a W/C, switch the Aerator with the Hose adapter, and use the python. Voila.


----------



## paullyrj21

I am so glad you posted this because I can actually help you, hopefully. I had this same question and panicked becuase once you have a python you dont want to go back to anythng else.

It took me 4 months and 8 water changes before I said to myself it would really be cool if the attachment sprayer (at the end of the pull out hose) screwed off. So I tried that and sure enough, it screwed right off. Probably one of the happiest moments of fishkeeping for me outside of the first safe delivery of 20 mail-order fish.

So now I use my python just as I always did. No attaching to outside hoses, or bathrooms sinks, or showers or basement drains!

Of course I dont know if you have the same on as me (see below)
http://www.deltafaucet.com/kitchen/details/9978-SS-DST.html

But this solved my problem, th only additional equipment i need was a 99 cent adapter because the threading was slightly off.

Good luck


----------



## Dj823cichild

Great Idea Tokyo! I may have to try this!


----------



## tokyo

Thanks, it works well for me. The siphon is a bit slower than a python the way I have it set up, but you could just as easily attach a python instead of a hose and y connector.

The next step for me is to get one of those crank hose returns. That way I don't have to worry about rolling it all up after a water change. :thumb:


----------



## cdtho187

Are you able to pull that Moen head out and unscrew it from the back...which would let you connect the Python Hose to the sink's hose...

The Moen Head is connected to a hose correct?


----------



## heartsx2

Thank you so much for all replies. After several trips to the hardware store, I finally got a concoction setup in the shower that works great. Now, after all that, I've decided to take down my 75 gallon and find new homes for my Mbunas. If anyone is interested, I am in McHenry, IL.

http://www5.snapfish.com/snapfish/s...otsc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/


----------



## upthecreek

Hi heartsx2,

I second the shower head. I just unscrew it and attach a brass adapter..lots more pressure to.

good luck


----------

